# A tired V is a happy V....as is a tired GSP.....!



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

8) Big day today!!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I said the some thing last weekend after my two spent an hour at the dog park with their fav two GSPs. Ha ha


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Amen!

Reuben took our two on a 3.5 mile hike on Monday and they were exhausted! (This was a total of about 12 miles of hiking over 3 days!)


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Every morning this is the face I have to say no to before I go to work. He uses his "can't we go back to sleep, mom" face every morning but today he added his model pose into the mix.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

The first is Miles almost 7 months old after playing for a few hours with his Vizsla family members at an off leash dog trail. 

The seconds is Miles fast asleep and sunbathing after his bath from a morning of swimming, retrieving, and playing at dog beach.


----------

